# Dirty Mary crazy Larry



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

My chrome came back from the chrome shop so i built some more cars,this has always been on of my favorites,sorry about the one pic,bad lighting and battery died.
Christian


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Beeauuutiful looking Charger! Does that track have double rails?? It looks like it under the passenger sided pickup shoe. Must be weird reflection.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Verrry cool custom job.

Looks Mean


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Awesome LOOKING CHARGER!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool looking Charger!!! Shiney new chrome does the trick!!! RM
Rolls, I think thats the white lock wire, beside the rail, your seeing in the slot maybe???


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I wonder if Gunn ever finished his over the diecast side of life . . .

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=261882&highlight=Dirty+Mary


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Great Charger Christian


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks guys,making the stripe with 3M blue 1/8 fineline on all those contours door handles and lack of space was tough,need to clean up some fuzzy stripe bleed on a few places.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Very cool Charger Drag...very cool!

Bob...Drag you makes some Great stuff...zilla


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

looks great dragula
doba she has wheels and waiting on paint decals roadrner left me a link on that post and im now just seeing it today... lmao
i've just been so busy here alot of customs get pushed back.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks again guys,just making time between chasing down my 18 month old can be tiring,slots have to come second to the little ones! i will show a line of my favorite Chargers I have cast tonight.Thanks again.
Christian


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

amazing!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Fun stuff Dragula!!! That Charger sure looks sharp.

I had a damaged one...










Used love runnin that car, but it got hit by a train...


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Doing a 4 door 396 impala next? 

Nice charger!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome Charger! You do great stuff!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool looking Charger!!! Shiney new chrome does the trick!!! RM
> Rolls, I think thats the white lock wire, beside the rail, your seeing in the slot maybe???


That must be what it is... Thanks, RM.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Rolls,it's a Maxtrax and Hilltop is 100% correct,that is what is is.
Christian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Just got a '70 Nova myself to do a movie car. Gonna paint it matte black with a white skull and crossed lightning bolts on the hood. Not sure where I'm going to find the duck...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

How about Ducks Unlimited? lol
Christian


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks, Christian! Beautiful Charger and cool track, too!


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

here is a lil info on the true color of the dirty mary and larry charger.
and why most people see it as a yellow car.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071424/faq#.2.1.1
hope this helps:wave:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

3 different actors in the movie call the car 1st light green,then yellow,then light green.they also called a 66 Impala a 67 or 68.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

There was an early post way back regarding the color of that Charger. Can't remember the color name. Some pix looks like a light pea green, others have more yellow and so on. Have a set of decals I'm going put on one that's in the stripper right now. Just need to find a comparable color for the thing.  rr


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Found a site that had some old Chrysler paint chip placards. They had a color for 1970 called Citron Yellow/Curious Yellow (Y1) that looked like the right color green/yellow for the CMCL Charger. Now to find the paint. :freak: rr


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Who does your chrome work, looks nice . . .*

_Nicely _done on the Charger . . .:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Who does your chrome work?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Dale at little motor kar.Thanks again guys.


----------

